# Amazon - Young Aragorn Reportedly Scouting Locations in Scotland



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 12, 2019)

Thoughts?
https://bgr.com/2019/02/11/amazon-lord-of-the-rings-location-scouts-scotland/




CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 12, 2019)

_Whit’s fur ye’ll no go by ye! _


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 12, 2019)

Ithilethiel said:


> _Whit’s fur ye’ll no go by ye! _






I wonder if any extras will have Scottish Voices now.


CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 12, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I wonder if any extras will have Scottish Voices now.
> 
> 
> CL



_àrsaideach!_


----------



## Miguel (Feb 13, 2019)

I so want to be an Orc extra in this TV series, where can i contact them?.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 13, 2019)

Best move to the Highlands, laddie!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 13, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Best move to the Highlands, laddie!


_nas fheàrr fhaighinn air gluasad air adhart!_
_

_
CL


----------



## Miguel (Feb 13, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Best move to the Highlands, laddie!
> View attachment 5753



I know someone from Edinbourgh, i could stay there. I want to go. I need to. I must.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 13, 2019)

Miguel said:


> I know someone from Edinbourgh, i could stay there. I want to go. I need to. I must.


_A-mach gu Alba!_
_
_
CL


----------



## Miguel (Feb 13, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> _A-mach gu Alba!
> 
> _
> CL



_Gun sgùrr!_
*



*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 14, 2019)

I have to admit, I view this bit of news with some foreboding:

https://www.slashfilm.com/lord-of-the-rings-tv-show-update/


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 14, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I have to admit, I view this bit of news with some foreboding:
> 
> https://www.slashfilm.com/lord-of-the-rings-tv-show-update/


*sigh*



Why must that man taint everything Middle-earth he touches?! Sheeple.



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 14, 2019)

Sorry to bring you down, bro. 

Sometimes it just happens that way.


----------



## Miguel (Feb 14, 2019)

I think i read last year that Jackson was probably going to be involved but then it turned out he wasn't. Also, is it probable that Weta might not be involved at all as well??.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 14, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sorry to bring you down, bro.
> 
> Sometimes it just happens that way.


Not your fault, buddy, it's better to know what to possibly expect.

CL


----------



## Ithilethiel (Feb 15, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> _nas fheàrr fhaighinn air gluasad air adhart!
> 
> 
> _
> CL


----------

